

Behringer's Clone of Apple's Homepage - Gibbon
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2009/09/04/behringers-latest-rip-off-job-apple-com/
Follow up article detailing Behringer's history of lawsuits here: http://createdigitalmusic.com/2009/09/06/on-behringers-track-record-value-and-copies/
======
jhancock
who cares. this is between their lawyers and Apple's.

~~~
Gibbon
"who cares."

-Hackers -Musicians -Apple Fans -Behringer Customers -Behringer Haters -Behringer Competitors -IP Lawyers -Copyright Crusaders and so on.

Lots of Hacker News users are musicians. Lots of musicians are hackers. Lots
of them own Behringer gear. Lots of them own Apple gear. Many of them are
interested in issues pertaining to Trademark, Copyright, Patents, IP Theft and
other legal issues.

~~~
veemjeem
What is wrong with the ripoff? It's not an exact copy, and it's still in a
slightly different market than Apple is. If someone took a deceptively similar
coke can and converted it into a speaker, would that infringe on Coca-Cola's
look & feel?

Microsoft ripped off Apple's windowing look & feel, and Apple ripped it off
from Xerox's Alto.

~~~
cubicle67
> Apple ripped it off from Xerox's Alto

Apple licenced it from Xerox

------
Gibbon
There's also a follow-up to the article covering Behringer's notorious IP
thefts over the years.

[http://createdigitalmusic.com/2009/09/06/on-behringers-
track...](http://createdigitalmusic.com/2009/09/06/on-behringers-track-record-
value-and-copies/#more-7315)

~~~
anigbrowl
Boo hoo. I laughed out loud at seeing Behringer's copies of the KRK speakers
that sit on either side of my monitor...and good luck to them. Behringer gear
is not that great * but it is affordable, and they're a friend to the broke
musician. Also, Uli Behringer is a really nice guy.

* With the exception of the Composer compressor, which is a little masterpiece.

------
mattmaroon
It's different in a lot of little ways, almost all of which make it inferior
to Apple's site.

